# Mis IDed plant on Ebay



## Bob Wellenstein (Dec 5, 2006)

Just was brought to our attention that a plant was being sold on Ebay as Paph. Phil var rob. 'Candor Red Streamers' HCC/AOS. The photo makes it clear beyond a doubt that it is not. I have just emailed the seller, as I am quite sure he is unaware that this is the case. My guess is that it is progeny of a cross that may have 'CRS' as a parent, and as very often happens, sloppy labelling eventually ended up having it labelled as the awarded plant. It clearly, beyond any doubt, is not. Don't want anyone disappointed.


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2006)

I noticed that and thought there was no way it was that exact grex. Thanks Bob, for the heads up!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 5, 2006)

I was skeptical of the listing, also.


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Dec 6, 2006)

Just bumping this up since the auction listing has not been amended


----------



## Candace (Dec 6, 2006)

I sent an e-mail to the current high bidder to let them know.


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Dec 7, 2006)

Once again bumping as the auction remains unchanged, and if I recall now can't be (within 24 hours of close).


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2006)

and the bidding's really taken off. 
Too bad.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 7, 2006)

Can someone elaborate on why this can't possibly be Candor Red? What if the photo was wrong, but the plant ID was right?


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 7, 2006)

ummm, my guess is that it can't be the plant because it originated at his greenhouse (Antec Labs) and as he knows his plants...
if the photo is wrong, then, well, anything can happen and it's possible ...


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh, I didn't know that. Thanks likespaphs.

The plot thickens...

http://forum.theorchidsource.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=12;t=000312#000000


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 7, 2006)

yeh. the seller was at that forum for a while, but then it came out that he took other peoples' photos without permission and caught a lot of crap for it. he then resigned from that forum....


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2006)

I think the real issue here is that claiming it is 'Candor Red Streamers' HCC/AOS would mean it would be the original mother, or a division of the exact awarded plant. Unless it was listed as x 'self' or x 'Candor Red Ribbons' etc. it is being listed incorrectly if it is not the original plant (which Bob, who had the plant awarded, claims, and he likely knows where that original plant is). This could conceivably drive the price WAY up, for no good reason.


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> yeh. the seller was at that forum for a while, but then it came out that he took other peoples' photos without permission and caught a lot of crap for it. he then resigned from that forum....



He's a sponsor on Orchidboard, I believe.


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2006)

Link to the real 'Candor Red Streamers' HCC/AOS:

http://www.ladyslipper.com/31j.htm


----------



## Heather (Dec 8, 2006)

*Update* Apparently Machiela cancelled the auction after the bidding ended and the high bidder, having clearly read the thread at OSF and feeling a fool, is getting out of the purchase.


----------



## Marty (Dec 16, 2006)

Caveat Emptor, buyer beware !!! The uneducated buyer can get burned, the educated can sometimes find a good deal, esp when buying from an un-educated seller. That's ebay


----------



## Heather (Dec 17, 2006)

Marty, that may be but I still think that Machiela has some pretty sketchy selling techniques.


----------



## Marty (Dec 17, 2006)

could be, I don't really know him as a person, my relationship with him could be summarized in a few PMs over at Orchid Board. He does have a very decent feedback score though 99.6%, based on 2500+ reviews. I'm just saying that if you buy on Ebay, there's a potential to get burned on your deal. I personally go with the expectation that I will get burned, and if the sale goes smooth - BONUS ! If not, it went as expected, there's alway the negative feedback. Ebay is full of all kinds of characters, good and bad.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 17, 2006)

Marty said:


> could be, I don't really know him as a person, my relationship with him could be summarized in a few PMs over at Orchid Board. He does have a very decent feedback score though 99.6%, based on 2500+ reviews. I'm just saying that if you buy on Ebay, there's a potential to get burned on your deal. I personally go with the expectation that I will get burned, and if the sale goes smooth - BONUS ! If not, it went as expected, there's alway the negative feedback. Ebay is full of all kinds of characters, good and bad.


It's probably pretty futile trying to defend him here. He steals photos from TheOrchidSource member galleries and uses them to help pawn his crap on eBay. He has no business ethics. When confronted about it, he acted like a baby and refused to man-up.


----------

